# Womp'em Sticks



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I came across this cool cooking gizmo by accident after Camping World ticked me off when I went to order a new fan.

I came across this other part store called RV Upgrades which had the fan I wanted. Then I saw a link to these Womp'em Sticks and checked them out. You can find more info by clicking Womp'Em Sticks I'll post what the webstie says, since the write up was 1/2 the reason I ordered them in the first place.










Set Includes:

* High impact plastic storage case.
* 2 solid oak Womp'Em Sticks (28" L)
* 2 attachable stainless steel roasting prongs (8" L)
* Instructions & Recipes

Preparation:

Very lightly oil large cooking head of Womp'Em Stick. Remove excess oil. (Now you're ready) Support Womp'Em Stick between your knees with large cooking head up. (Concentrate don't laugh) Place one Pillsbury Grand biscuit on top of cooking head and mold evenly around head to about 1" from bottom. (Ignore everyone, keep going) Slowly roast over fire or coals for 12 to 15 minutes. (Relax, don't hurry, enjoy the company)

Turn biscuit frequently to ensure inside cooks as well as outside. When outside is golden brown and biscuit rotates easily the biscuit is done. Remove biscuit. (Now the real fun begins) Wrap Womp'Em biscuit in a napkin and go crazy filling it with: fresh berries & whipped cream, ice cream & syrup, yogurt, pie filling, chili, scrambled eggs & sausage, hot dogs. (Be careful they are addictive!)

When it's time to cook hot dogs, brats or marshmallows simply insert the stainless steel prong into the hole in the end of the large cooking head and away you go. When finished put the Amazing Womp'Em Sticks and prongs back into their carrying case to store for the next campfire.

Oh and if you are looking for a place other than Camping World check these guys out too


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I just may have to try these things!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Since we already have the forks I might try making a couple out of oak dowels. Might be pretty easy. I guess I'd worry about scorching effects.

Sounds like a good kid project for the weekend while I install a few mods prior to the BIG TRIP!!!

I can't wait to get out of town.

BBB


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

We are going camping tomorrow, might have to make a run to CW before we leave! Those look super neat-o.
edit: nevermind, I see CW does not carry them.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We did this when I was in Girl Scouts! 
We all had to find a â€œthickâ€ branch (on the ground of course) not
a thin one like for marshmallows.
We whittled the bark off it so it was smooth, greased it up,
then we put â€œJiffyâ€ biscuit mix on the end and cooked it.
After it was cooked we filled it with pie filling!
YUMMY!









Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I too noticed RVupgrades.com. I ordered my Maxx Air vent caps from them. Very good company to work with, and fast shipping. The only thing I see wrong is that they really don't carry a whole lot of variety of anything. I was looking for a shower door to replace my curtain and they didn't seem to have anything to fir my requirements....

Steve


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks good! My mind is reeling with possible fillings...

Hot dogs sound good!

YUMMY!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darn, and I thought they were going to be something to help keep the kids in line!









*JUST KIDDING!!! JEEZ!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Doug,
Wouldn't that be Whap'em sticks? Still, I think they would work OK for that application. Remove the biscuit first and make shure the stick isn't on fire though!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Neat product. The only concern I have is the kids starting the sticks on fire!

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Who said anything about the kids? I want to use them myself









huntr70 - I agree, but I have been shocked how good their communication is. I emailed this AM to see if they had the fan I needed and was told yes and they would ship it today if I ordered by 2PM. I did, and I've received my confirmation email, UPS notification and an email from the person that shipped it. If you don't find what you want online I'd email them and see if they can get it. Once Campers Choice went under it didn't give CW much strong competition.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy thats making hungry just thinking of what to put inside them









Don


----------

